#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Surat Thani - Tai Romyen National Park

## dirtydog

*Tai Romyen National Park*

*Surat Thani*

*General Information* 

Tai Rom Yen National Park situated in Surat Thani Province, in the past Khao Chong Chang was an area of communism, and other special events are an area to assassinate of Vibhavadirangsid Prince in helicopter, and to kill Surat Thani's governor assistant, at last can banditry by solder with Tai Rom Yen military operation, next there are announce to national rhinoceros.




* Geography* 

The area consists of complicated mountain range, and is the source of water. Its main rivers are Chawang River, Lamphun River, ์Namtao River and Tan River for examples, and some mountains are limestone so that cause the area has many wonderful caves.

* Climate* 

The weather in the area has two seasons, which are rainy season from May to December, and summer from January to April.

----------

